# Exactimate?



## tarface (Jan 21, 2009)

I dont do insuranse work often.When I do its always wind damage which starts with a call of shingles missing.I go and nail some on and/or tarp which I bill as a emergency repair.(typically I send crew and they use whatever loose shingles they have and dont match).Then I send a estimate with my standard pricing.
Had two next to each other today with different insurance companies.One insurance company wanted material/labor break down which I did.It came out like 7500 material 9000 labor on a 54sq 1 layer tear and reinstall 30 yr gaf.
Spoke with other insurance agent who send send over estimate and will see if numbers match.My question is what are there numbers?Am I shorting myself? Should I invest in a program for 5 or so insurance jobs a year?


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Around here insurance companies will usually pay $250 on a one layer ranch. Who can work for those prices? 

I personally wouldn't invest in it unless you plan to go after it full time. That's my opinion. I have my own estimating software I've done on excel. It works for me telling me what my price should be, not what some huge national database says is the going rate.


----------



## BAR (Feb 16, 2009)

With the Xactimate software the pricing changes every quarter. The last time I checked Xactimate was charging 125.00 per month with a minimum of 1 year contract. That has been a while ago so it may have changed. 
In Xactimate there is a material/labor report have the homowner request this from the adjuster that way you will be able to see what the break down for material is in your area (remember: the price list is different for every local.)


----------



## OnlineAdjusters (Apr 21, 2016)

tarface said:


> I dont do insuranse work often.When I do its always wind damage which starts with a call of shingles missing.I go and nail some on and/or tarp which I bill as a emergency repair.(typically I send crew and they use whatever loose shingles they have and dont match).Then I send a estimate with my standard pricing.
> Had two next to each other today with different insurance companies.One insurance company wanted material/labor break down which I did.It came out like 7500 material 9000 labor on a 54sq 1 layer tear and reinstall 30 yr gaf.
> Spoke with other insurance agent who send send over estimate and will see if numbers match.My question is what are there numbers?Am I shorting myself? Should I invest in a program for 5 or so insurance jobs a year?


We can rewrite your claims for you for $50 per claim. However, our most popular option are our full negotiation services. We will write and settle your claims, so you do not even have to deal with insurance companies. On average we increase claims %33! Please call us to see if Online Adjusters would be a fit for you. 954-495-7343


----------

